# 1989 Kenner project



## trackatrout

Hello all, I am a newcomer to 2coolfishing. I purchased this boat off of a fellow 2cooler last week. I am going to try to get her seaworthy again. I just dropped the boat off in Pearland today. George is going to redo the floor. I will update as things progress.
Last week: Got it home on on Thursday, started cleaning it out. The floor is bad throughout. Sat out in weather for a couple of years. Saturday; worked on motor, Motor cranks but will not start. Turned over a few times but just blew smoke out the exhaust. Killed two batteries. Pulled battery out of my truck to continue working. Checked fuel and spark. Ocassional spark, traced and checked all wires from ignition switch back to motor. Found a few disconnected, cut wires, found the other ends and reconnected... found two wires to ignition coil tied so tight the insulation was coming off. Tried to start after cutting out bad parts and reconnected. Turned over more frequently and after about twenty minutes it started up. Tilt and trim works, cannot get jackplate to work. Downloaded manual from CMC. Will troubleshoot when I get it back from George.
This is my first boat. My kids and I are excited.
Can anyone tell me the oil/fuel ratio to mix for the Johnson 120? Also what else should I do to the motor since it has been sitting for a while? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## goodwood

I dunno **** about boats but I wish you luck. Pretty cool how you remedied some problems already.


----------



## scootert

16 oz of oil per every 6 gallons or 50:1.


----------



## jdsuperbee

There are a few guys on here that have recently done Kenner/Redfin/Cajun projects. "Paragod" and "Majekster" have done (and in the process of finishing) some terrific, step by step projects. There are several others as well to have a look at for help. "Sylvan" is also a rebuilding wiz. Good luck, and keep the updates (with pics) coming.


----------



## sommerville

Darrn I wanted that boat !!
get him to put a locker in the floor forward of the CC.


----------



## PasadenaMan

Congrats, you got a heck of a deal on that boat.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed

You need to change the head gasket, clean the carbs, ensure the fuel tank is clean and change the lower unit oil. Also check for fishing line under the prop and grease the prop shaft. I am sure I forgot something but these are a few must do's for a boat that has sat for a while. If you need help, holler at me. I work cheap! JW


----------



## pipeliner345

congrats on the first boat. you'll enjoy the heck out of it. time on the water is very healing. just a few tips for your first sea trials. be sure to be in a cell phone area, or have a friend go with you if you can with his boat and run together, make sure you have implemented all the suggestions on maint tips you get here and be sure your documents are on board and all your safety gear. you should have many hours of fun on that rig. enjoy it!!


----------



## trackatrout

Thanks for the suggestions. I will definitely make sure all safety gear and paperwork is in order before doing any trials. I will be picking up the console to try to clean up the spaghetti under the console while George is working on the floor. I do have some electrical knowledge left in me from my Marine Corps days working on F-18's. I should be able to handle it, but I know I can get answers here if needed. Will post some pics tomorrow night.


----------



## FX4FISHIN

*NICE*

NICE BOAT ...GOOD LUCK ..IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS .....THIS IS THE PLACE TO ASK.....I PURCHASED A 1993 CAJUN IN JAN AND I COMPLETELY STRIPPED THE WHOLE THING DOWN.....FINALLY FINISHED .. YOU WILL ENJOY BEING OUT ON THE WATER .......EVEN IF YOU DONT CATCH ANYTHING...


----------



## trackatrout

Here are some pics of the boat after the floor has been torn out. Luckily the stringers are glassed and they don't look to bad.

Any recommendations on type of foam and where to get it? Foam is just regular styrofoam in pieces now.

Brought the console, cushions, and fuel tank home. Going to clean everything up a little. Make new wood bases for the cushions and maybe an access door behind front back rest for wiring access.


----------



## trackatrout

Sorry about the pic size. I will reload them from my home computer. Tried to load them from shutterfly and cannot download full size file.


----------



## Fish4it

Replace the water pump impeller before using.


----------



## Bayman

Instead of wood for the seat bottoms use starboard. The wood tends to get soft when wet and boats are almost always wet.


----------



## trackatrout

Here are the full size pics from the other day. Talked to George today. They are just about ready to put the new floor in. Stripped down the console, going to put in new gauges and fix a few dings and one big crack on the right side. 
Anyone know of a place that has a good choice of SS bolts, screws and hardware with out having to buy a kit with hundreds of the same size?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

I've never done a restoration project this big but wish you good luck. It looks like you have a good start. I recently purchased a 96 Kenner but don't have as much repair work that needs to be done. I had to buy all the safety items, new rod holders, anchor and rope, new Garmin GPS and a few other things. I'm interested in watching your progress. Keep everone updated. Good luck.


----------



## seaark

kemah hardware for all stainless hardware at reasonable prices


----------



## REELING 65

Nice work..looks like it is coming along well.


----------



## trackatrout

Took the seat cushions apart and replaced the rotted wood on the front livewell seat lid. Hit up the scrap wood rack at home depot. Decided to re-do them myself to save a little $$. Re-upholstered the cushion...it took me all day but it came out fairly well for my first upholstery job. I did the pleats myself also. A lot of sewing. Used an old machine that gave me a lot of problems. Will not do the rest until I can get a better machine. One down five more to go... Anyone have a machine they want to loan me??? Or trade some work?


----------



## sommerville

One thing at a time and it will be done befor you know it 
good job !!


----------



## trackatrout

Here area a few pics of the new floor. I'm still working on the seat lids and console.


----------



## Cody C

Looks good!!

I just got done stripping down one boat and bought another hull and put it all back together. 

Before you try running the motor any more:

Clean the fuel tank out good, 
replace all fuel lines (ethanol eats the old lines)
Clean the carbs
Clean/replace the plugs,
Replace the water pump
Replace any wires that look to be in bad shape. 
Check the prop/shaft

It is much easier to go through and replace everything that could be a problem in the future, now while you already have the boat dismantled. I went through and replaced the bilges, livewell pumps and recirc and everything.

Good luck, looks like you should have a good looking rig in no time!


----------



## skippy7

*floor*

Hi, when you pulled the carpet up, was the floor fiberglassed ? . I plan on removing the carpet on my 1990 18' kenner.

thanks.


----------



## saltwatersensations

skippy7 said:


> Hi, when you pulled the carpet up, was the floor fiberglassed ? . I plan on removing the carpet on my 1990 18' kenner.
> 
> thanks.


Your floor will be fiberglassed as well but you will need to look for signs of rot. Typically behind the console and around the edges.


----------



## trackatrout

skippy7 said:


> Hi, when you pulled the carpet up, was the floor fiberglassed ? . I plan on removing the carpet on my 1990 18' kenner.
> 
> thanks.


The floor was fiberglassed. But it looked like someone made some mods to raise the console, which may have contributed to water seeping into the floor. The boat also sat out in the weather for a while and it is 21 years old. The worst soft spots were right next to the console. The floor actually had a crack in it on the port side next to the console.

I am taking my time, will be replacing a lot of things along the way as I put it back together. Bilge pumps, rewiring, live well pumps, nav lights, safety gear, engine maintenance (as suggested here), etc. Right now, I am keeping in touch with George with the progress on interior and floor restoration, and I am working on the center console and upholstery. Once the boat is back home I will start the wiring and motor work. I also never got a chance to troubleshoot the jackplate, I hope I can get it working.


----------



## atcfisherman

Nice work! My brother and I actually were the first to look at that boat when it was posted for sale. He was looking for a fixer up boat, but couldn't spend that much time one it. Anyway, great job. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## inshore77

Were those styrofoam "planks" in there from the factory? If so, that is one "cheesy" way to do floatation. If that is how Kenner does their boats I'm not impressed. Shouldn't injected foam be the standard in the industry even in 1989?


----------



## kenfolk

C.A.S.T. sure glad to see that some else out there can see shade tree Work, all of these 2coolers think this is the way to do things, all the pictures your looking at should be IDENTIFY AS THINGS NOT TO DO, I can only see rework, warranty issue & maybe a law suit, the person doing this job should be labled "Cheap, Low Baller, Reason of Lemon Law, CHEESY" they don't even rebuild this way in third world countrys.


----------



## monkeyman1

looking good! you'll have something when you're done. i'm wondering about the flotation choice too!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Matagorda said:


> C.A.S.T. sure glad to see that some else out there can see shade tree Work, all of these 2coolers think this is the way to do things, all the pictures your looking at should be IDENTIFY AS THINGS NOT TO DO, I can only see rework, warranty issue & maybe a law suit, the person doing this job should be labled "Cheap, Low Baller, Reason of Lemon Law, CHEESY" they don't even rebuild this way in third world countrys.


You my friend are a Ri-Tard. He didnt put that foam in, it was there when they took the floor up. The replacement floor is done properly. *** are you even talking about.:spineyes:

Trackatrout, The boat is looking good. The guy above is obviously drunk or ate alot of lead paint.


----------



## kenfolk

C.A.S.T. look at the cured glass it's milky !!!, this is a sign of moisture in the resin or bad resin, gelcoat in the resin, odd lot materials, lots of reasons, but the answer to all is "CHEESY WORK" the owner is not getting what they are purchasing, and it will all be covered up in a good gelcoat job, ready to delaminate


----------



## kenfolk

SWS YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH, that is why you are cursing me, there is good and bad in all things done by man made equipment, But that is BAD. Good luck to you went you put it in the water, hope you don't have to fish for a living and it breaks up with guest aboard


----------



## 007

^^^^^^^^ the word IDIOT comes to mind ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## GringoViejo

007 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ the word IDIOT comes to mind ^^^^^^^^^^


X2 - George does work for me and I have found nothing "Cheesy" about it. So crawl back under your rock.

Saludos


----------



## kenfolk

007 now who's a idiot, you backing up "CHEESY WORKMANSHIP" or trying to cover for a questionable job


----------



## 007

Matagorda said:


> 007 now who's a idiot, you backing up "CHEESY WORKMANSHIP" or trying to cover for a questionable job


My final answer would have to be YOU!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Matagorda said:


> SWS YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH, that is why you are cursing me, there is good and bad in all things done by man made equipment, But that is BAD. Good luck to you went you put it in the water, hope you don't have to fish for a living and it breaks up with guest aboard


You there isn't anything wrong with the work being done on that boat. He did a boat for me and many others here on this board. Your mother must not have tought you any manners, You need to lay off the bottle its 7:40 am. WAY too early to be being this big of a douche.


----------



## saltwatersensations

BTW it is pretty $hitty to slander a mans livelyhood on the internet. Just saying. MAkes me wonder if he was standing in front of you would you have the same attitude.


----------



## kenfolk

oh yeah, have to call it when I see it, I 'am a QA Inspecter in the plastics/frp field, wrong is wrong, I tell people it's wrong on a daily buisness, in front of them.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Matagorda said:


> oh yeah, have to call it when I see it, I 'am a QA Inspecter in the plastics/frp field, wrong is wrong, I tell people it's wrong on a daily buisness, in front of them.


Well if you were standing in front of me I would tell YOU that you are wrong. Have you had any work done by him? Probably not, but I do however remember when I was looking for a glass guy that you had a reference. Coincidence, I think not, sounds to me like you or a friend do glasswork and are just trying to make this look bad to better your business. George does good work and at a reasonable price and warranties everything. There are many on here that will back that. Hope you have a crappy day!


----------



## GringoViejo

*Hi-Jacked*

TrackaTrout,

I apologize for your thread being hi-jacked. This seems to happen more often nowadays. But please keep posting pictures of the re-build. I for one like to watch these older gals get fixed up.

Cheers


----------



## saltwatersensations

GringoViejo said:


> TrackaTrout,
> 
> I apologize for your thread being hi-jacked. This seems to happen more often nowadays. But please keep posting pictures of the re-build. I for one like to watch these older gals get fixed up.
> 
> Cheers


X2, the boat is looking good. George does a good job. He did my Redfin and it came out great.


----------



## atcfisherman

saltwatersensations said:


> You my friend are a Ri-Tard. He didnt put that foam in, it was there when they took the floor up. The replacement floor is done properly. *** are you even talking about.:spineyes:
> 
> Trackatrout, The boat is looking good. The guy above is obviously drunk or ate alot of lead paint.


Totally agree with you! Just ignore the negative comments by those who think they know best.


----------



## atcfisherman

Matagorda said:


> oh yeah, have to call it when I see it, I 'am a QA Inspecter in the plastics/frp field, wrong is wrong, I tell people it's wrong on a daily buisness, in front of them.


I think everyone else has been "calling it how they see it" with your negative comments.


----------



## atcfisherman

Hmmmmm ............ I D 1 0 T


----------



## kenfolk

SWS, GringoV and 007 if you have no idea what your talking about you should think long and hard that there is someone out there That Does, and they can lay it on the line at a drop of the hat, comment on what you know, not what you have just seen for the first time, you should join a forum where you can just flag and delete at will because you don't like what you read or who they are, Craigs List is one and you three are fitted for that foolishness.
P.S. if the truth hurst ya, best keep Your mouth shut.


----------



## jeff.w

Matagorda, 
Constructive criticism is one thing, being a total azzwipe is another. You entered this thread with a shttty attitude and negative comments, you can expect it in return, tenfold. Whether you know what you are talking about or not, makes no difference to anyone here.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Matagorda said:


> SWS, GringoV and 007 if you have no idea what your talking about you should think long and hard that there is someone out there That Does, and they can lay it on the line at a drop of the hat, comment on what you know, not what you have just seen for the first time, you should join a forum where you can just flag and delete at will because you don't like what you read or who they are, Craigs List is one and you three are fitted for that foolishness.
> P.S. if the truth hurst ya, best keep Your mouth shut.


I hope I get to meet you one day. Well see if I can keep my mouth shut for ya.


----------



## George in Pearland

WOW! EVERYBODY GIVE MATAGORDA A HAND!!!!!! NOT!!!!!! COME ON DUDE GROW UP YOUR ACTING YOUNGER THEN I AM .........THANKS SWS, GRINGOV, 007, ATCFISHERMAN GOOD PEOPLE AND GOD BLESS YALL! ........FOR THE PPL THAT DONT KNOW MATAGORDA HE HAS A FIBERGLASS SHOP NAMED FIBERWORKS MARINE AND HES MAD CUS HE THINKS THAT I HAVE THE TIME TO FLAG HIM OFF GRAIGLIST EVERYDAY WHICH I DONT BUT WHO CARES LIFE ISNT FAR CUS I GET FLAGGED ALSO ............ANYWAY THE REASON IM COMING DOWN TO YOUR LEVEL IS TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I WAS TOUGHT BY THE BEST AND THATS MY GRANDFATHER THATS BEEN IN BUESSINES FOR MORE THEN 40 YEARS SO I CAN CARE LESS WHAT YOU SAY ABOUT MY WORK CUS ONE OF THE THINGS I TELL MY CUSTOMERS IS THAT I WARRANTIE MY WORK AND IF YOU WANT YOU CAN COME TO MY SHOP AND JUMP ALL INSIDE THIS KENNER AND SEE FOR YOUR SELF THEN BE MY GUEST THATS IF ITS OK WITH TRACKATROUT LOL milky resin! lol i buy 50 gallon drums every other month from johnson fiberglass how can they be old!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

WORD!!!


----------



## sommerville

Back to the Thread !!
C.A.S.T. I redid a 86 Bay Hawk it had the same foam under the floor held up by Nails


----------



## kenfolk

George of pearland yes you are correct there is a shop in sargent that are firm uses monthly, he has high leveals of experiance in frp mfg a small machine shop and a growing boat line that he builds, I have no idea about him posting on Craigs list if he does, I would expect more from him than that, CL is a place for scammers and spammers to rip off the unexpected, if you post there you are part of that group, and yes we inspect fiberglass shops for quality control, for tanks, electrical products, ship bound parts to name a few, his shop passes and QA passes his parts, can't say the same for the pictures posted, we could not sign off on that, it would have to be reworked or scrap


----------



## 007

Matagorda said:


> George of pearland yes you are correct there is a shop in sargent that are firm uses monthly, he has high leveals of experiance in frp mfg a small machine shop and a growing boat line that he builds, I have no idea about him posting on Craigs list if he does, I would expect more from him than that, CL is a place for scammers and spammers to rip off the unexpected, if you post there you are part of that group, and yes we inspect fiberglass shops for quality control, for tanks, electrical products, ship bound parts to name a few, his shop passes and QA passes his parts, can't say the same for the pictures posted, we could not sign off on that, it would have to be reworked or scrap


How about YOU JUST SIGN OFF!! Douche!


----------



## PasadenaMan

I am a craigaholic. bought several things there, and services(Tow)


----------



## saltwatersensations

Matagorda said:


> George of pearland yes you are correct there is a shop in sargent that are firm uses monthly, he has high leveals of experiance in frp mfg a small machine shop and a growing boat line that he builds, I have no idea about him posting on Craigs list if he does, I would expect more from him than that, CL is a place for scammers and spammers to rip off the unexpected, if you post there you are part of that group, and yes we inspect fiberglass shops for quality control, for tanks, electrical products, ship bound parts to name a few, his shop passes and QA passes his parts, can't say the same for the pictures posted, we could not sign off on that, it would have to be reworked or scrap


Are you related to that guy in the movie slingblade?


----------



## 007

Of his 66 posts.....11 are pushing FiberboatWorks in Sargent and 3 of them are deals that he found on Craig's List.


----------



## kenfolk

007 your leveal of intelligence tells me that you made it out of the 7th grade to the 8th only because you can't fit in the 7th graders desk anymore, you will not be able to keep up with this conversation so step down before you make a complete fool of yourself


----------



## saltwatersensations

007 said:


> Of his 66 posts.....11 are pushing FiberboatWorks in Sargent and 3 of them are deals that he found on Craig's List.


I wonder what they would think about this guy, doesnt reflect good on them at all.


----------



## trackatrout

Alright kids, settle down! No need to fight! All I want is a boat that will get me and my kids to/from the fishing holes safely. and I wanted to share the experience of getting there like a lot of others have done. 
The foam was there when the floor was pulled up. I don't know if that is the way Kenner made it or if someone else put it in there. The boat is 20 years old!! The foam does not make the boat float. It is there for that 1 in ???th chance that you compromise the integrity of the hull and you take on water or your boat gets cut in half and you survive.
If you do fiberglass work and I did not choose to bring you my business, I am sure there are plenty of people out there that do not have the time to do the work and need someone to help them. If you do good work and are honest and fair on pricing and the way you represent your business you should not have a problem procuring your share of the business. There is no need to bash anyone elses work publicly.

Back to my thread; I did not work on my boat parts today. I work 12 hour nights and decided to rest today!
FISH ON!!!


----------



## iwanashark

good lookin boat. george sent me pics of the progress. i'll be givin george buisiness with my redfin. good luck with it.

matagorda you sure are a douche!


----------



## kenfolk

iwanashark and 007 must have the same IQ, Dumb and totaly Dumb, you might be able to out smart him this month if you can say something smarter than douche, give it a try, you may surprize yourself that your not as dumb as the sacker at H.E.B, I shouldn't have said that at least the sacker has a job and will be a high school grad, what do you and 007 got between the both of you 1/2 a GED, 1/2 of some old fishing line, 1/2 a sence, 1/2 a stringer of hard heads thinking you caught a mess of blue cats


----------



## sommerville

Good job. you will enjoy it more because you DID IT your self. It's yours.



EASY to tell people what is wrong that requires no effort? 
Hard too help that would require Work, Sweat, Commitment,!!! o'well nf said


----------



## trackatrout

Finished up the repairs on the seat lids and cut out new backrest for the console seat. All wood sealed.


----------



## HSP506

Congratulations on your find and you will soon be building some fishing memories with your kids in this boat.

JR


----------



## gregr1971

Good ole Howard is at it again!!



007 said:


> Of his 66 posts.....11 are pushing FiberboatWorks in Sargent and 3 of them are deals that he found on Craig's List.


----------



## trackatrout

Brought the boat back on Wed. afternoon. It looks good. Trying to get things together to begin the process of re-rigging the boat. Finished up the two front storage compartment seats. They look good. I changed up the colors on the boat. The deck is white with red splatter (was grey), seats are grey with red piping (was grey with maroon piping), and the console is going to be red (was light grey). The hull is going to stay the dark grey until I can afford to get it redone. I can't afford to go with all new parts so I am going to re-use what I can as long as it in good shape or can be restored. If anyone has any spare parts out there, looking for some intruments (speedo/tach/volts, etc.), switch panels, wire, etc... PM me, let me know what you have.
I don't have a specific list yet, I am going to do one thing at a time.


----------



## PasadenaMan

Look for switch panels on ebay. They ate pretty cheap there. I picked ups a bilge swotcj for five bux and a livewell swtich with timer for twenty


----------



## trackatrout

Will do pasadena. I had not looked on ebay yet. Thanks.


----------



## salth2o

That is really looking good!

I had a 1991 Kenner that was very similar to your boat. It is a great boat to fish from!


----------



## Redstalker

PasadenaMan said:


> Look for switch panels on ebay. They ate pretty cheap there. I picked ups a bilge swotcj for five bux and a livewell swtich with timer for twenty


I picked up a 4 switch bank with fuses at Bass Pro shops for $21.00 that would allow you to consolidate your wiring nicely in one area.


----------



## paragod

gregr1971 said:


> Good ole Howard is at it again!!


LMAO! Looks great !


----------



## darrstar

*Me Too*

Howdy Trout, I too just purchased a '89 kenner. Little better luck here, I have already got mine in the water and love it. I was having some probs with cavatation but a new prop fixed that quick. The biggest problem I am having is planing and top speed without Porpoising, I am adjusting engine heighth this week and plan on having it out this coming weekend. From all the literature Ive read the Kenner is a good solid boat. I was having a lot of the same probs with the motor as you are and after dropping it off with my boat man it runs great. Had the carbs rebuilt, the compression checked and just a general tuneup. Anyway keep me posted if you find any new info, Im looking for some interior parts, front seat and such. I just cant wait to get this boat out on the bay. Ill post some pics on here so we can compare. Good luck!


----------



## darrstar

*Pics*

I figured I would add a couple of pics of my project.


----------



## trackatrout

*primed console*

Hey darrstarr, is that a 16 footer? It looks nice and that's cool that you already had a chance to take it out. I can't wait for the day I can take mine out. I just took another step in that direction. I primed the center console today, after about a day and a half of sanding and doing some patch work. I am going to try to shoot the color on it tomorrow.


----------



## darrstar

*Yessir*

Yessir it is a 16ft, I have a 115hp evinrude. I am adding a hydraulic jackplate this week, hope it helps with the cavatation prob. This boat was real clean when I got it and I shouldnt have to rebuild for a few yrs. Your boat looks great, I really like the work your doing on the interior. The center console looks awesome. Ive taken my boy out last saturday on lake worth here in Fort Worth, we had a blast. After the rain cleared we caught over 20 channel and blue cat each. But he keeps after me to go to the coast. We have gone on the charter boats a couple of times outta port aransas and he comepletely geared to take our boat out. Just gotta a couple of bugs to work out and we are on our way.


----------



## darrstar

Oh, I have more recent pics of the boat after cleaning and adding some new cushions. Ill add those later......


----------



## trackatrout

*bilge/deck bailing question?*

I was thinking about how to connect my bilge pumps since I had the boxes built in the back of the boat and the outlet holes are now in the boxes and it made me think of something else. If water gets splashed in or a heavy rain storm unloads a lot of water on the deck how does it drain if the upper deck is sealed from the lower bilge area? There are only two small drains that take plugs in the transom at the deck level. And the lower bilge area is supposed to be sealed also. Remember, this is my first boat. I really never had to deal with this before.


----------



## C.Hern5972

looking good and the color looks great


----------



## darrstar

*Bilge pumps*

Ya know you got me thinking bout the bilge pumps too, to be honest I dont have bilge pumps at all. both pumps I have are set up for water intake. We were fishing in a heavy rain storm last weekend and water was going out the 2 vent holes higher in the transom. That is a good question. Ill ask my boatman today. I opted out on the hydraulic jack plate and just went with raisin my motor. going to test it out this morning.


----------



## trackatrout

*A little color added!*

I put about 8 more hours into sandiing and prepping the console in the mornings after work a few hours at a time. Finally this morning I decided I'm not going to get it to be perfect so I decided to go ahead and shoot the first coat of color on the console. Overall, it came out looking pretty good. I will try to cover up some of the mess ups with the second coat. You can't really tell unless you are up close.


----------



## darrstar

It looks really great! You are giving me good ideas for my little kenner 16. I went again today. you really are gonna have fun getting ur motor and trim set right.


----------



## darrstar

Hey track did you see the post on here for the 2003 kenner on here for 10k? jeez, yer boat looks alot better and the hull is the same. I dont know bout you but I am so glad i got an old boat. Hell my little 16footer is running at about 50mph on glass and 40mph in the rough. my motor is 30 years old and kicking ***. I am so glad I didnt make a huge investment in old tech, lol. Anyway, how is yer boat coming? When you getting on the water?


----------



## PasadenaMan

Looks good. U going to love seing the boat hitched to your vehicle for the first time once your finished.


----------



## trackatrout

Yeah, I can't wait. I am going to start putting it back together this weekend. I finally have a few days off. Darrstar, that boat of yours is scooting along good (50mph). Have you been out in this perfect weather? I wish mine was water ready for this weekend. Get some pics of your out on the water if you go this weekend.


----------



## darrstar

im going out sunday, been working 7 days a week again, so my time is limited again. But I'll take some pics sunday. My old boat is rated for a 90hp, I put a 115hp evinrude on it and after some trial and error with jackplates and a new prop I have it up and running pretty quick. Hell I jump outta the hole quick. This ol boat is in real good shape. I really like it after running the bass boat I had before. We are going to Port Aransas in about 3 weeks, cannot friggin wait


----------



## trackatrout

*got her guts back in, having trouble restarting her heart!!*

Well, I have put many hours in to this project and its finally looking like I'm getting close to the finish line. Mounted console, plumbed live wells ( pain in the @#$!! I should have thought out the plumbing before putting the new floor in. It's hard to work with one hand through the small access covers in front of the transom. The aft port box is the second livewell. I also put in a Live Well valve to fill,empty,and recirc my wells. Bought some new trim and seals for the console, storage areas, and front livewell ( greatlakes skipper $1.50 a foot). It makes things look nice. I did all the uphostlery, I just have not done the rear cooler seat, I am contemplating on putting in a leaning post or a raised aluminum cooler frame w/ backrest.
My main problem is that I cannot get the motor started. I burned out my starter the other day. ( it was already on its way out, I just pushed it a little). New one is on the way. I need to find a radio/stereo and paint my old glove box lid to finish up the console parts. Well here are some pics! More pics on next post.


----------



## PasadenaMan

badd arse


----------



## trackatrout

*More pics!*

More pics.


----------



## jam1227

ok this might be a good place to get some advice. i am looking at a 1990 kenner 21' with an evinrude 140, great white trolling motor, and 2 depth finders( both hummingbird). hyd jack plate on it. one owner and the boat it self looks in good shape, guy said they just serviced the motor and it runs good. they are asking $6400. good price for a 20 yr old boat or is it high. this would be my first boat.


----------



## reeltimer

Nice project looks sharp!


----------



## atcfisherman

*Fantastic job!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Totally awesome and professional!!!!*


----------



## atcfisherman

jam1227 said:


> ok this might be a good place to get some advice. i am looking at a 1990 kenner 21' with an evinrude 140, great white trolling motor, and 2 depth finders( both hummingbird). hyd jack plate on it. one owner and the boat it self looks in good shape, guy said they just serviced the motor and it runs good. they are asking $6400. good price for a 20 yr old boat or is it high. this would be my first boat.


I replied to your other post, but IMHO, it is way too hight. I would go $4000 max!!


----------



## trackatrout

*Thanks for the props!*



PasadenaMan said:


> badd arse


atcfisherman*Fantastic job!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Totally awesome and professional!!!!* 
reeltimerNice project looks sharp!

Thanks again, it feels good to see it coming back together. I spent a lot of hours and quite of few greenbacks to get to this point. The worst part is that I have not gone fishing since the day I bought the boat. I have put all my time into working on it. It has taken some will not to go wet a line, but everytime I got the itch I would go out and work on the boat.


----------



## atcfisherman

trackatrout said:


> atcfisherman*Fantastic job!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Totally awesome and professional!!!!*
> reeltimerNice project looks sharp!
> 
> Thanks again, it feels good to see it coming back together. I spent a lot of hours and quite of few greenbacks to get to this point. The worst part is that I have not gone fishing since the day I bought the boat. I have put all my time into working on it. It has taken some will not to go wet a line, but everytime I got the itch I would go out and work on the boat.


But, the first voyage you will be smiling from ear to ear and saying it was well worth it. Then you can fish in a reliable boat that you know was done right.


----------



## trackatrout

*Test Run!!*

I was cleaning all the connections on the engine wiring harness and when I disconnected the power pack ground it just fell apart in my hands. Spliced a new wire in from power pack to ground. The motor cranked right up!!! And idled like a champ. I could not get the RPM gauge to work. I may have the wrong wire connected. I have a gray wire that comes from the engine harness connected to the signal. Does anyone know what color the Tach wire should be in this 1993 Johnson 120? 
This was my first time to be behind the helm on a boat. I am glad there was only one other boat out there this afternoon. I was going in circles for about 20 min trying to get the boat on the trailer.
Would any of you 2Coolers mind coming along on my next run to maybe give me some pointers on how to make it run good. I just ran with the bow up in the air. Enough talk here are a few pics.


----------



## PasadenaMan

Been there done that with a 20 foot mako at the ramp. Fell silly but its good when no ones around.


----------



## paragod

trackatrout said:


> I was cleaning all the connections on the engine wiring harness and when I disconnected the power pack ground it just fell apart in my hands. Spliced a new wire in from power pack to ground. The motor cranked right up!!! And idled like a champ. I could not get the RPM gauge to work. I may have the wrong wire connected. I have a gray wire that comes from the engine harness connected to the signal. Does anyone know what color the Tach wire should be in this 1993 Johnson 120?
> This was my first time to be behind the helm on a boat. I am glad there was only one other boat out there this afternoon. I was going in circles for about 20 min trying to get the boat on the trailer.
> Would any of you 2Coolers mind coming along on my next run to maybe give me some pointers on how to make it run good. I just ran with the bow up in the air. Enough talk here are a few pics.


Fiirst make sure when u turn the key on the tack should go to zero to test the tach you can ground the sender pole and the tach should peg out the gray wire is the correct sender wire out of the harness u can check the the gray wire for out put with a meter or a test light it will be hard to see but u will get a dim flicker at idle if nothing u may have a bad voltage reg check the battery post with a volt meter and see if u get 12.9 or higher at idle give it a little throttle on the hose and check 13.5 or so


----------



## paragod

very nice come up to the lake and Ill run it around with ya and might talk ya into a nice aluminum trailer for it LOL


----------



## trackatrout

paragod said:


> Fiirst make sure when u turn the key on the tack should go to zero to test the tach you can ground the sender pole and the tach should peg out the gray wire is the correct sender wire out of the harness u can check the the gray wire for out put with a meter or a test light it will be hard to see but u will get a dim flicker at idle if nothing u may have a bad voltage reg check the battery post with a volt meter and see if u get 12.9 or higher at idle give it a little throttle on the hose and check 13.5 or so





paragod said:


> very nice come up to the lake and Ill run it around with ya and might talk ya into a nice aluminum trailer for it LOL


It does go to zero with the key on. I will check it using your recommendations in the AM, working tonight. 
About coming out to the lake, PM me your availability. I know with the holidays coming up you might be busy but I have a few days off next week.


----------



## paragod

Im not doing much I have stopped making trailers for a few weeks I had my knee scoped so not much hard labor and Im off the ambulance till 12-20 so I can go for a ride! Tue is the only real plan I have to go pick up the scooter project


----------



## fishinguy

It just takes practice to learn how to get it right up on the trailer. I know I cussed and got angry plenty on my first attempts at putting the boat on the trailer. Nothing beats the feeling of driving your own boat for the first time.


----------



## trackatrout

*Thanks!*

Well, I have taken the boat out about 4 times now. Slimed it up a little last wednesday with my two older kids. We fished the intercoastal in galveston ( west bay). Pics got erased, will take some next time .

I would like to thank 007 for letting me follow along on Saturday. We didn't catch any but it turned out to be a good day on the water with minimal problems.

My tilt/trim was intermittently getting stuck, it would go up but not down.
When I got home I used the manual release then it went up and down with no problems. Is there something I can check before I go out again.
Also, my tach is stil not working. I changed out the rectifier/voltage regulator taking a shot in the dark. No go. Next I plan on checking continuity of the signal wire. Any other suggestions?


----------



## trackatrout

*Tilt and Trim figured out, I think. Still no tach. Cheap hour meter*

Tilt and Trim: I swapped out the relays and the problems moves to the up side. I will replace the relay and go from there.
Tach: I replaced the voltage regulator, cheapest part ($35 ebay), still doesn't work. I checked for AC voltage coming from the stator to voltage regulator, its there. And DC voltage out, its there. The signal wire is good, checked continuity. I think the tach is bad, I don't have a known good tach to try so I contacted vendor, new one on the way. 
If the new tach doesn't work I guess I will need to seek professional help.
I only did some basic voltage checks after reading many posts on several websites.
Any other suggestions?

Cheap Hour Meter: I found this hour meter at Gander Mountain for $19.99.
It runs off of a spark plug wire. And reads in hours to the tenths. Pics attached. I do not know how many hours are on this motor but I have a starting point since I started running it myself.


----------



## Gamble

where at Gander did you find that jewel? I did a search online and can't locate and would like to buy one!


----------



## trackatrout

*Hour Meter*



Gamble said:


> where at Gander did you find that jewel? I did a search online and can't locate and would like to buy one!


Gamble,
I found it at the Gander on 59 and 99 in Sugar Land/Greatwood area. Look in the rack to the right, next to the trolling motors. There were only a couple left when I got mine.


----------



## trackatrout

*Before and after! Not complete yet but almost there.*

Decided to post before and after pics so you can see the progress on one page. Still looking for a leaning post I can afford and working out some electrical bugs... I have been running it, been out about 6 times. Including a few hours last Saturday night. Night nav is a lot harder than I thought.


----------



## spurgersalty

89 model? You sure? Looks great. well done start to finish. you might have changed my mind on purchase also. just don't leave 2cool till i buy and finish


----------



## trackatrout

*Patience paid off!!!*

Well, I had been contemplating whether or not to go with a leaning post or go back with the swing back ice chest set-up the boat came with for a while. I decided to wait it out. I found a good deal on a leaning post. It's a basic post, no rod holders, used, off of an 18 ft. Bluewave. I will be picking it up later this week. Will post pics up as soon as I get it.


----------



## C.Hern5972

I think you did a great job on the boat. I like the red. Give me a shout sometime and we can run the bays. Lil tips and tricks to loading and unloading. Im sure you are figuring those out by now though. If you ever need a fishin bud just hollar at me. Im a shift worker so i have every other weekend and days off during the week. KILLER JOB..... Makes me want to do something like that.


----------



## trackatrout

*Thanks for the props.*



C.Hern5972 said:


> I think you did a great job on the boat. I like the red. Give me a shout sometime and we can run the bays. Lil tips and tricks to loading and unloading. Im sure you are figuring those out by now though. If you ever need a fishin bud just hollar at me. Im a shift worker so i have every other weekend and days off during the week. KILLER JOB..... Makes me want to do something like that.


Thanks C.Hern. Its still a work in progress. Will keep posting until I am satisfied with it. Will send a PM about fishn.


----------



## C.Hern5972

got it bro.... 

pm sent


----------



## C.Hern5972

Oh and Gabe.... for what its worth, my pops own a paint and body shop, and does some powder coatings. Might get the hook up for you.....


----------



## trackatrout

*Leaning Post- help finding shop to fix*

I got my leaning post yesterday. It is in good shape. It is a custom made piece by an aluminum fab shop out of C.C. The only problem I have is that it is too short. It needs to be raised by about 6 inches. I took it around my area in Houston to 4 different welding shops but no one has the materials to do the work. I already paid $225 for it without seeing it in person and didn't ask about the height. I hope it doesn't cost that much to add the height. Any suggestions 2coolers???


----------



## C.Hern5972

Im short so id say leave it alone.LOL.... Heck it put it in and go with it, depending really on how tall you are.


----------



## Gamble

if it's that bad, what about glassing a storage box underneath it to mount the leaning post to, so as to gain some height.


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Gamble said:


> if it's that bad, what about glassing a storage box underneath it to mount the leaning post to, so as to gain some height.


 Good idea, would add some storage.


----------



## trackatrout

I dropped the leaning post off with a guy last week. I will be picking it up tomorrow. Pics will be posted. Also picked up a 72 quart ice chest that will fit under it from my brother in C.C.

And I finally figured out my tach/charging problem thanks to Sonnysmarine!!! 

Next problem to tackle will be the jackplate. I really needed it this past weekend down in Aransas Pass. Nothing but 2ft flats out there. Sightcasting to the reds was a blast.


----------



## eddien22

Man that came out great!!! Got me all pumped up and makes want to buy a beater, fix her up, and give her a new life. Great job!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Gabe, Hit me up this weekend. Ill be around the house and goin to the boat show saturday


----------



## Barbarian

just curious on how well that 120 pushes that 18' boat. low 40's?


----------



## trackatrout

Right now it tops out right at 40 but I also do not have any adjustment on my jackplate. Once I fix that I should be able to make some adjustments to get a little better top speed. I am ok with topping out at 40.


----------



## trackatrout

C.Hern5972 said:


> Gabe, Hit me up this weekend. Ill be around the house and goin to the boat show saturday


I am back to work starting tonight until Tuesday. If I am not worn out by Saturday I will go. PM'd my number.


----------



## George in Pearland

hey gabe call me tomorrow i got the info you asked me for about the jackplate


----------



## trackatrout

*Put leaning post in today.*

I picked the leaning post up yesterday from Mark over in Deer Park. He added 6 inches to the post height. It came out good. The 72 quart ice chest I got from my bro fit perfect.


----------

